# Officers‘ Baton



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 08:52:21 -0800*
"Baton. The baton or staff of Greek and Roman times was originally
a simple piece of wood, useful for indication or, it is said,
for secret messages with the paper wound round the staff. Although
the baton evolved on the Continent British generals had to be
content with a wooden staff until the Prince Regent congratualeted
the Duke of Wellington after a victory as having ‘won his baton‘.
When the Duke pointed out that there was no baton, one was specially
made for him and they became available for other officers. The
rank badge of general officers contains a baton crossed over
a sword and field marshals have two crossed batons as a badge."
- W.Y. Carman, FSA, FRHistA, A Dictionary of Military Uniform,
1977
--- Original Message ---
"The MacFarlanes‘"  Wrote on 
Fri, 23 Feb 2001 19:21:54 -0700
While we are on the subject of RSMs, DSMs, QMSIs. etc., maybe
we could have some history/trivia on drill canes, vs pace-sticks
what about those little Officers‘ batons. etc.?
MacF
-----
Sent using MailStart.com   http://MailStart.Com/welcome.html  
The FREE way to access your mailbox via any web browser, anywhere!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:10:16 -0500*
While it does seem a ghastly irreverancy, note that the 1950‘s/60‘s
"cheerleaders" were also expert with "batons"...isn‘t that awful when you
connect the thoughts?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:52 AM
Subject: Officers‘ Baton
>
> "Baton. The baton or staff of Greek and Roman times was originally
> a simple piece of wood, useful for indication or, it is said,
> for secret messages with the paper wound round the staff. Although
> the baton evolved on the Continent British generals had to be
> content with a wooden staff until the Prince Regent congratualeted
> the Duke of Wellington after a victory as having ‘won his baton‘.
> When the Duke pointed out that there was no baton, one was specially
> made for him and they became available for other officers. The
> rank badge of general officers contains a baton crossed over
> a sword and field marshals have two crossed batons as a badge."
> - W.Y. Carman, FSA, FRHistA, A Dictionary of Military Uniform,
> 1977
>
>
>
> --- Original Message ---
> "The MacFarlanes‘"  Wrote on
> Fri, 23 Feb 2001 19:21:54 -0700
>
> While we are on the subject of RSMs, DSMs, QMSIs. etc., maybe
> we could have some history/trivia on drill canes, vs pace-sticks
> what about those little Officers‘ batons. etc.?
> MacF
>
>
>
> -----
> Sent using MailStart.com   http://MailStart.Com/welcome.html  
> The FREE way to access your mailbox via any web browser, anywhere!
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 20:19:00 -0700*
Along with members of the Calgary Military Historical Society last month I
took part in a private tour of the back room artefacts of the Glenbow
Museum‘s extensive collection. The FM baton of Garnet Wolsely, of China,
Khartoum and Red River Canada fame was out for us to view and HANDLE.  Very
heavy, short, gold plated or solid gold? and covered with what was
possibly red ermine sable, or?. Just for a minute I could pretend ....
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 9:52 AM
Subject: Officers‘ Baton
>
> "Baton. The baton or staff of Greek and Roman times was originally
> a simple piece of wood, useful for indication or, it is said,
> for secret messages with the paper wound round the staff. Although
> the baton evolved on the Continent British generals had to be
> content with a wooden staff until the Prince Regent congratualeted
> the Duke of Wellington after a victory as having ‘won his baton‘.
> When the Duke pointed out that there was no baton, one was specially
> made for him and they became available for other officers. The
> rank badge of general officers contains a baton crossed over
> a sword and field marshals have two crossed batons as a badge."
> - W.Y. Carman, FSA, FRHistA, A Dictionary of Military Uniform,
> 1977
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 21:09:30 -0700*
Yes, and Military Police too.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 6:10 PM
Subject: Re: Officers‘ Baton
> While it does seem a ghastly irreverancy, note that the 1950‘s/60‘s
> "cheerleaders" were also expert with "batons"...isn‘t that awful when you
> connect the thoughts?
> 
> John
> > 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

